# MK1 TT All red rear light symmetry vinyl patch £1.69 inc p&p



## BaueruTc

I purchased one of these patches just over a year ago for £2.49. The vinyl lasted about two months before it faded. Since then I have been on the lookout for a cheap German rear light but have missed them all or they are coming in at around £80 - £100.

I purchased some Vinyl and found some that matches the rear light colour perfectly. I don't know how long it will last (****EDIT mine have now been on the car for eight months and still have no signs of fading! EDIT****) but its meant to be good stuff so time will tell. Basically its a patch that you stick over your reverse lens to give you the all red light look on the cheap.

One patch including postage and packing will be £1.69

Payment by PayPal gift please or buyer pays extra costs to cover the fees.

All the pictures below were taken by me and will give you an idea of how your lights will look before and after fitting.




























Before










After










Please note that your reverse light will have a pink/red colour to it when reverse gear is selected.

***** Please note these also work on your fog light if it has faded to a matt pink colour. I happily combine postage costs if more than one is required. Please feel free to pm me. *****

PM me for my PayPal address if you would like to purchase one.

Below are a few pictures of fellow forum members cars with my patches applied.


----------



## TTchan

PM'd 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

TTchan said:


> PM'd 8)


You have mail


----------



## Darren_d

What would be the deal with red/pink reverse light at MOT time? Or alternatively, I wonder if there is anyway of making the light appear whiter through the vinyl patch, perhaps with a brighter bulb?
That way cars could clearly see that you were reversing.


----------



## BaueruTc

Funny you should mention that as my car went in for its MOT yesterday (which it failed) but no mention of the reverse patch whatsoever not even an advisory!

I thought no problem if it did fail as it simply peels off and a new one could be put on once I'm home.

Will have enough vinyl for over 130 patches by the middle of next week so there will be plenty to go around. I have roughly 20 left atm.


----------



## brian1978

If you are concerned about it failing for a red reverse light, remove the bulbs/fuse as not having a reverse light is not an mot fail.


----------



## BaueruTc

brian1978 said:


> If you are concerned about it failing for a red reverse light, remove the bulbs/fuse as not having a reverse light is not an mot fail.


I can also confirm that my car had an MOT test on Wednesday and she did not get a fail or advisory on the reverse patch. I think Brian has got it spot on about it not being part of the MOT test.


----------



## allie1967

hi, i would like to order some patches please, i don't know how to pm you!! thanks, Allie


----------



## BaueruTc

allie1967 said:


> hi, i would like to order some patches please, i don't know how to pm you!! thanks, Allie


Not sure what the deal is with new users with regards to pm's. It maybe your low post count. I have just sent you a pm so check and see if you receive it. You have a bar along the top of the forum page with a section for messages.

Have a look in there and see if you got my pm.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## allie1967

BaueruTc said:


> allie1967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hi, i would like to order some patches please, i don't know how to pm you!! thanks, Allie
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what the deal is with new users with regards to pm's. It maybe your low post count. I have just sent you a pm so check and see if you receive it. You have a bar along the top of the forum page with a section for messages.
> 
> Have a look in there and see if you got my pm.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Hi Paul, I can't message you back!! i have paid through paypal, thank you, Allie


----------



## anthony_839

Ill have one pm me thx


----------



## BaueruTc

allie1967 said:


> Hi Paul, I can't message you back!! i have paid through paypal, thank you, Allie


Payment received and they have been posted to you first thing this morning. 



anthony_839 said:


> Ill have one pm me thx


Payment received and i will get it posted to you once i get home from work tonight.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## anthony_839

perfect

thanks


----------



## allie1967

thank you


----------



## BaueruTc

I have my new batch of vinyl in so feel free to pm me if anyone wishes to purchase a patch. 

I would appreciate any comments or pictures of the patches on peoples cars so others can see how well they look as I have sold a fair few of these now so please feel free to pop a comment/picture up.


----------



## TTchan

BaueruTc said:


> I have my new batch of vinyl in so feel free to pm me if anyone wishes to purchase a patch.
> 
> I would appreciate any comments or pictures of the patches on peoples cars so others can see how well they look as I have sold a fair few of these now so please feel free to pop a comment/picture up.


I've not had time to put mine on yet but it's getting done Saturday so will get some pictures then 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

TTchan said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have my new batch of vinyl in so feel free to pm me if anyone wishes to purchase a patch.
> 
> I would appreciate any comments or pictures of the patches on peoples cars so others can see how well they look as I have sold a fair few of these now so please feel free to pop a comment/picture up.
> 
> 
> 
> I've not had time to put mine on yet but it's getting done Saturday so will get some pictures then 8)
Click to expand...

That would be very good of you. 

Aaron_TT also purchased a patch from me and the results can been seen over in his thread on page six.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=298176&start=75


----------



## gigz79

I'll have one please. PM me. Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

gigz79 said:


> I'll have one please. PM me. Thanks


Pm'd


----------



## X5TUU

Mega quick delivery, much appreciated ...

Ill admit I as skeptical when I saw the patch ... But honestly it's the cheapest mod you could pay or that has the most effect ...


----------



## Big ant

Hi
Would this patch also work on the fog light as mine looks and feels horrible. Looks like someone has taken some really rough sand paper to it as it has no shine left to it.
Could you please pm me as I am still classed as a newbe and not allowed to send pm's and put me down for 2
Ant


----------



## johnwh

Good Evening, could you PM me please, as we would
be interested in a patch...

Thank You.


----------



## BaueruTc

Big ant said:


> Hi
> Would this patch also work on the fog light as mine looks and feels horrible. Looks like someone has taken some really rough sand paper to it as it has no shine left to it.
> Could you please pm me as I am still classed as a newbe and not allowed to send pm's and put me down for 2
> Ant


Funny you would ask that as my fog light was exactly the same as yours. The patch does work on that side also and again it will blend in with the light perfectly.

I have also just pm'd you.



johnwh said:


> Good Evening, could you PM me please, as we would
> be interested in a patch...
> 
> Thank You.


You have a pm.


----------



## 225jay

pm sent mate
j


----------



## BaueruTc

225jay said:


> pm sent mate
> j


Replied thank you


----------



## BaueruTc

A few other members pics and reviews can be found in this post.

viewtopic.php?f=2&t=370434


----------



## allie1967

Thank you for the patches, i put 1 over the fog light as it was badly scratched!


----------



## Darren_d

allie1967 said:


> Thank you for the patches, i put 1 over the fog light as it was badly scratched!


Did you put one over the reverse light too? I've got a silver roadster like yours and I'm keen to see the results (my patch is in the post)


----------



## pcrepairmandan

gimmie gimmie gimmie x4 :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

allie1967 said:


> Thank you for the patches, i put 1 over the fog light as it was badly scratched!


I am glad that you are happy with them.


----------



## BaueruTc

pcrepairmandan said:


> gimmie gimmie gimmie x4 :lol:


Just sent you a pm with details


----------



## Ruscle

I am after one of these patches please  , Can you pm me ? i can't because i am still a noob ha !


----------



## BaueruTc

Ruscle said:


> I am after one of these patches please  , Can you pm me ? i can't because i am still a noob ha !


You have mail


----------



## Ruscle

BaueruTc said:


> Ruscle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am after one of these patches please  , Can you pm me ? i can't because i am still a noob ha !
> 
> 
> 
> You have mail
Click to expand...

I sent you payment , I still cant reply or create a private message , i put my address in the paypal note 

thanks


----------



## newrayTT

Would like a couple of the patches, PM your paypal details and I'll send payment and address etc.
Cheers
Ray


----------



## BaueruTc

Ruscle said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ruscle said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am after one of these patches please  , Can you pm me ? i can't because i am still a noob ha !
> 
> 
> 
> You have mail
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I sent you payment , I still cant reply or create a private message , i put my address in the paypal note
> 
> thanks
Click to expand...

Thanks payment received,

I have just sent you an other pm if you could have a quick look before I pop down to the post office.


----------



## allie1967

Darren_d said:


> allie1967 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for the patches, i put 1 over the fog light as it was badly scratched!
> 
> 
> 
> Did you put one over the reverse light too? I've got a silver roadster like yours and I'm keen to see the results (my patch is in the post)
Click to expand...

Hi, I had just used 1 to put over the fog light but kept looking at the back end and it looked un-balanced!! so now i have put the other 1 over the reverse light and i'm happy with it now!


----------



## Darren_d

I think that looks a lot better, thanks for the pic, can't wait for mine 8)


----------



## Ruscle

I replied directly to your email

Thanks


----------



## Ann*

May I purchase one please?


----------



## BaueruTc

Ann* said:


> May I purchase one please?


No problem, I have just sent you a pm


----------



## Ann*

BaueruTc said:


> Ann* said:
> 
> 
> 
> May I purchase one please?
> 
> 
> 
> No problem, I have just sent you a pm
Click to expand...

Thank you, payment sent


----------



## Darren_d

Very happy with the results. Thanks BaueruTc


----------



## Granteisles

Hi can I get 2 of these please, if you can send ne payment details please

Regards

Grant


----------



## BaueruTc

Darren_d said:


> Very happy with the results. Thanks BaueruTc


Im glad that your happy with the results.

Many thanks,

Paul



Granteisles said:


> Hi can I get 2 of these please, if you can send ne payment details please
> 
> Regards
> 
> Grant


Hello Grant,

Just sent you a pm with the details.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## straut

Hi can I get 2 of these please, if you can send me payment details please

Regards
Steve


----------



## BaueruTc

straut said:


> Hi can I get 2 of these please, if you can send me payment details please
> 
> Regards
> Steve


You have a pm


----------



## newrayTT

Received patches today and fitted, looks good, very simple effective mod which improves the look of the rear.
Thanks


----------



## Ann*

Received mine also.

Thank you very much


----------



## sussexbythesea

Debadging is on the cards so I think these are a must... 

can I have 2 please :?:


----------



## Ruscle

Recieved my patches yesterday , Thanks soo much  .
I will post up a picture of my before and after on my thread !


----------



## BaueruTc

sussexbythesea said:


> Debadging is on the cards so I think these are a must...
> 
> can I have 2 please :?:


You have a pm waiting 



Ruscle said:


> Recieved my patches yesterday , Thanks soo much  .
> I will post up a picture of my before and after on my thread !


Looking forward to seeing your results!


----------



## johnwh

Good Afternoon, and Thank You for patch.
Had my doubts, but it looks really good
in the flesh.
Thanks Again.


----------



## 225jay

fitted mine this morning as well , did the drivers side as well as mine was scuffed up 

looks ace cheers j


----------



## TTchan

Finally just got round to doing mine lol



















An all red rear looks so much better, thanks again Paul 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

I am glad that you are all happy with them 

I have plenty of these available so feel free to send me a pm if anyone wishes to purchase one. If more than one is required then i will happily combine postage.


----------



## sussexbythesea

Received today thanks Paul....

off to the garage in a tic


----------



## BaueruTc

sussexbythesea said:


> Received today thanks Paul....
> 
> off to the garage in a tic


Thanks for the update!

I hope you will be pleased with the results!


----------



## sussexbythesea

fully member of the 'red sticker club'

compliments the semi-debadge sooo well  (and probably the full version too :!: )



best change my avatar image now then :roll: (done it...thats better !)


----------



## Kellatron

Finally fitted mine, I love it!


----------



## Sonny225

Hi there ! Can I have 2 of these ! Can't PM as new 
Could you send me details etc, thanks alot


----------



## BaueruTc

Sonny225 said:


> Hi there ! Can I have 2 of these ! Can't PM as new
> Could you send me details etc, thanks alot


You have a pm


----------



## BaueruTc

I have been getting a few p.m.'s asking if I have any of these left.

Answer is yes. I plan on keep them going for the foreseeable future so if any are required then just let me know how many your are after. As before I will happily combine postage if more than one is required as these patches will also work on your fog light if it has faded on your car.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## barb

I would just like to say I was a little sceptical about this patch looking right as it was just a stick on patch, but I must say what a brilliant mod by far the best value mod out there for the tt it's makes the rear look awesome. And a top bloke with quick delivery and good communication. Must do mod

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BaueruTc

barb said:


> I would just like to say I was a little sceptical about this patch looking right as it was just a stick on patch, but I must say what a brilliant mod by far the best value mod out there for the tt it's makes the rear look awesome. And a top bloke with quick delivery and good communication. Must do mod
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Thank you for the kind feedback!


----------



## chigmuss

Now here's a problem! New member, not enough posts to pm you I think. Can you pm me your PayPal address, all my details should come through to you from my purchase. Cheers.....Pete


----------



## BaueruTc

chigmuss said:


> Now here's a problem! New member, not enough posts to pm you I think. Can you pm me your PayPal address, all my details should come through to you from my purchase. Cheers.....Pete


You have a pm


----------



## fishchicken

Any more available?


----------



## roddy

i will swap my R/H unit without rev light for one that does have, ( euro i think ) if any one interested


----------



## BaueruTc

fishchicken said:


> Any more available?


You have a pm


----------



## BaueruTc

Just a little update to say that mine has been on the car for just over two months now and so far its not faded at all.
Will pop a pic up once the car has had a wash on Thursday. 

Plenty available


----------



## BaueruTc

Managed to get the car washed today.

So here is my original vinyl patch after it has been on the car for two months. Still no signs of fading. I am sure others that have bought these will agree that these patches seem to be lasting well.



















Work on both reverse lights and tired looking fog lights.


----------



## GIB984

Hi Mate, Can I have 2 of these please.

sorry but can't PM as new member (used to be member years ago but forgot details - lol)

Could you send me details etc please?

Many thanks

Gary


----------



## BaueruTc

GIB984 said:


> Hi Mate, Can I have 2 of these please.
> 
> sorry but can't PM as new member (used to be member years ago but forgot details - lol)
> 
> Could you send me details etc please?
> 
> Many thanks
> 
> Gary


Hello Gary, I have just sent you a pm with all the details.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Cloud

Just put mine on a few minutes ago (one on reverse light, one on fog light) and they make a massive difference. Very pleased with the result. 8)


----------



## reece1591

i will take 2


----------



## GIB984

Got mine and 'fitted' (lol) in about 5 secs - unbelievable result - walked away and then went back and couldn't even see where it was!

Superb and thanks again Paul!


----------



## BaueruTc

Cloud said:


> Just put mine on a few minutes ago (one on reverse light, one on fog light) and they make a massive difference. Very pleased with the result. 8)





GIB984 said:


> Got mine and 'fitted' (lol) in about 5 secs - unbelievable result - walked away and then went back and couldn't even see where it was!
> 
> Superb and thanks again Paul!


No problems!

I am glad that everyone is pleased with there patches


----------



## reece1591

fitted mine yesterday when at work as couldnt wait lol




looks loads better just want to get a real bright reverse light to make it more white rather than having the red tint now


----------



## Tomm

Any more left?

Fancy one myself


----------



## BaueruTc

Tomm said:


> Any more left?
> 
> Fancy one myself


You have a private message.


----------



## BaueruTc

reece1591 said:


> fitted mine yesterday when at work as couldnt wait lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks loads better just want to get a real bright reverse light to make it more white rather than having the red tint now


Car is looking good! 8)

Plenty of patches still available for reverse light and fog light. Postage will be combined if more than one is required.


----------



## c4z

Hi
Can't pm you as new but would like 2 please?
Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

c4z said:


> Hi
> Can't pm you as new but would like 2 please?
> Thanks


You have a pm.


----------



## c4z

BaueruTc said:


> c4z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Can't pm you as new but would like 2 please?
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> You have a pm.
Click to expand...

Hi
All paid - details sent with paypal. Many thanks


----------



## c4z

Hi, you said in your pm to pm you delivery details when paid - can't pm you still but included them with paypal.
Let me know if you got it ok.
Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

c4z said:


> Hi, you said in your pm to pm you delivery details when paid - can't pm you still but included them with paypal.
> Let me know if you got it ok.
> Thanks


Hello again. I am not sure if you received my email? Sent at 0950 this morning. I have been unwell this week and did not manage to get your patches made up/posted till this morning. I must apologise as I myself do not like being left out of the loop wondering where my goods are when i have paid for items online. I popped an extra two patches in with the two that you ordered so you have a few spares for the future. These also work on the fog light if it has faded matt pink in colour so effectively you now have a spare set.

Once again I apologise for the delay. I have been pretty much bed ridden the past week and I had none made up before I was ill.

Hopefully they will be with you on Monday or Tuesday by the latest.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## I.J.A

Hi' I seen your red patch Mod & like the look of it ( it's cheaper alternative to buying a new light) As my reverse & fog light are both looking a bit scraped. I'd be willing to buy 4 from you only I can't PM. My e mail address is [email protected]. If you can get in touch & give me your details that would be great & i'll make the payment through paypal to you.


----------



## c4z

BaueruTc said:


> c4z said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, you said in your pm to pm you delivery details when paid - can't pm you still but included them with paypal.
> Let me know if you got it ok.
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hello again. I am not sure if you received my email? Sent at 0950 this morning. I have been unwell this week and did not manage to get your patches made up/posted till this morning. I must apologise as I myself do not like being left out of the loop wondering where my goods are when i have paid for items online. I popped an extra two patches in with the two that you ordered so you have a few spares for the future. These also work on the fog light if it has faded matt pink in colour so effectively you now have a spare set.
> 
> Once again I apologise for the delay. I have been pretty much bed ridden the past week and I had none made up before I was ill.
> 
> Hopefully they will be with you on Monday or Tuesday by the latest.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Many thanks and no problem - i was really just checking i'd sent the payment to the right email address!
Hope you feel good again soon.
Caz


----------



## BaueruTc

I.J.A said:


> Hi' I seen your red patch Mod & like the look of it ( it's cheaper alternative to buying a new light) As my reverse & fog light are both looking a bit scraped. I'd be willing to buy 4 from you only I can't PM. My e mail address is [email protected]. If you can get in touch & give me your details that would be great & i'll make the payment through paypal to you.


I have just sent you a private message via the forum.



c4z said:


> Many thanks and no problem - i was really just checking i'd sent the payment to the right email address!
> Hope you feel good again soon.
> Caz


Thank you for being so understanding.


----------



## c4z

Arrived today and fitted. Pics tomorrow!
Many thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

c4z said:


> Arrived today and fitted. Pics tomorrow!
> Many thanks


Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## jamietd

Hi,

Can I please buy 2 of these..Just failed my ITV (Spanish MOT) as I have no red fog light to rear.

Please let me know how much it is with shipping to Spain.

Thanks

Jamie


----------



## BaueruTc

jamietd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can I please buy 2 of these..Just failed my ITV (Spanish MOT) as I have no red fog light to rear.
> 
> Please let me know how much it is with shipping to Spain.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Jamie


You have a p.m


----------



## c4z

Here it is all fitted.
Many thanks :lol:


----------



## BaueruTc

c4z said:


> Here it is all fitted.
> Many thanks :lol:


Looking good!

Plenty of these still available if anyone requires them.


----------



## L10OOW

I'll take 2 of these if you could pm me your paypal details (Won't let me PM you for some reason)

Thanks! 

Sam


----------



## BaueruTc

L10OOW said:


> I'll take 2 of these if you could pm me your paypal details (Won't let me PM you for some reason)
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sam


Hello Sam,

I have just sent you a p.m with the payment details.


----------



## L10OOW

Hey Paul

I've just sent over the payment with a note including my address

I'm not even allowed to reply to your pm apparently!

Cheers

Sam


----------



## BaueruTc

L10OOW said:


> Hey Paul
> 
> I've just sent over the payment with a note including my address
> 
> I'm not even allowed to reply to your pm apparently!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Sam


Hi Sam, Payment received thank you. I will pop them in the post once i finish work later on today.

Problem with your pm's will be your low post count. Round about the 50 posts and you will be able to send and receive pm's and also gain full access to all of the forum.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

Plenty of these still available!


----------



## benmayne1992

Hi could you please pm me your PayPal interested in one of these

Thank you
Ben


----------



## Ashmond

Hi am interested in these but can't pm yet for some reason can you contact me by [email protected]

Thank you


----------



## BaueruTc

benmayne1992 said:


> Hi could you please pm me your PayPal interested in one of these
> 
> Thank you
> Ben






Ashmond said:


> Hi am interested in these but can't pm yet for some reason can you contact me by [email protected]
> 
> Thank you


Hello,

I have pm'd you both with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## J88nny

Hi, I'm interested if you could PM me details

Cheers


----------



## trayner

Are you still selling these? If so please pm me the details. I'm still new so can't pm you...

Any idea how long or how many posts I have to do before I'm able to pm etc?


----------



## BaueruTc

J88nny said:


> Hi, I'm interested if you could PM me details
> 
> Cheers





t12ayj said:


> Are you still selling these? If so please pm me the details. I'm still new so can't pm you...
> 
> Any idea how long or how many posts I have to do before I'm able to pm etc?


I have sent you both private messages with all the details 

I think its around 50 posts before they let you send pm's.

Just a note to anyone else interested in these.

I am going into hospital tomorrow (30th December) for an operation. If anyone else can pay tonight then i will get them popped in the postbox on my way in to the hospital tomorrow morning. Anyone that has pm'd and have not yet paid for patches and do make the payment over the next couple of days and have not heard back from me then i am not avoiding you. Its just that i will be having to rest up for a few days after getting out of hospital. Please do not think i am being rude or ignoring you if i do not reply to pm's etc straight away over the next couple of days.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## trayner

Thank you Paul, I'm not able to reply to your pm, I'm not allowed yet. sorry. Paid for 2 x please, I hope everything goes ok. Don't worry if your not able to post for a few days. I haven't got my TT yet I'm still looking for the right one to come along so no rush.

Thank you


----------



## BaueruTc

t12ayj said:


> Thank you Paul, I'm not able to reply to your pm, I'm not allowed yet. sorry. Paid for 2 x please, I hope everything goes ok. Don't worry if your not able to post for a few days. I haven't got my TT yet I'm still looking for the right one to come along so no rush.
> 
> Thank you


Hello, Payment received thank you. I have your patches packaged up and i will pop them in the post on the way in tomorrow morning.

Thank you for you wishes and i hope you find your ideal TT soon!

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## trayner

Thank you Paul, I'm looking everyday but no luck as yet... Thank you for the refund I wasn't sure so just sent £3.00 to make sure they were covered.

Good luck at hospital. Thank you again


----------



## richs

Hey Paul, when you are back and on the forum i'de be very interested in these. Can you pm me with the details please. I am also very new so wont have the power yet to respond!

Thanks

Sean.


----------



## BaueruTc

richs said:


> Hey Paul, when you are back and on the forum i'de be very interested in these. Can you pm me with the details please. I am also very new so wont have the power yet to respond!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sean.


Hi Sean, I made some up a few days ago so i can get my other half to post them out to you. I have sent you a pm with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## richs

Thanks Paul, all done and address added to payment details (hopefully) as cant pm yet!

Cheers
Sean.


----------



## Blake.

PM'd.


----------



## BaueruTc

Blake. said:


> PM'd.


Details sent


----------



## trayner

Paul I hope everything went ok at the hospital. I got the 2 patches thank you very much.

Take care


----------



## ackers

I'll take a pair whenever you're good, no rush fella, I hope you're well.


----------



## BaueruTc

ackers said:


> I'll take a pair whenever you're good, no rush fella, I hope you're well.


Hello, you have a pm with all the details.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Blake.

Vinyl arrived today, was a perfect fit and looks great, definitely a recommended cheap and cheerful mod!

Thanks very much Paul!


----------



## BaueruTc

Blake. said:


> Vinyl arrived today, was a perfect fit and looks great, definitely a recommended cheap and cheerful mod!
> 
> Thanks very much Paul!


No problem Blake, Glad you are happy with them!

Just received a new batch of vinyl. If anyone needs patches then feel free to send me a pm.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Ayaz

BaueruTc said:


> If anyone needs patches then feel free to send me a pm.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Hi mate, unable to PM you but I'd like 2x of these patches please


----------



## BaueruTc

Ayaz said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> If anyone needs patches then feel free to send me a pm.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Hi mate, unable to PM you but I'd like 2x of these patches please
Click to expand...

Hi, You have a pm with all the details.


----------



## Ayaz

BaueruTc said:


> Hi, You have a pm with all the details.


Nice one Paul, I've sorted it through PayPal and attached a note with my details


----------



## BaueruTc

Ayaz said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, You have a pm with all the details.
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one Paul, I've sorted it through PayPal and attached a note with my details
Click to expand...

Payment received and they have been sent out to you. 

I hope you like the results after fitting!


----------



## poghead

BaueruTC... i don't appear to be able to PM you either. I'm after the same as all these other junkies on here... just one red sticker, just one, please I'm desperate... i get my giro soon!  seriously though PM me please.


----------



## BaueruTc

poghead said:


> BaueruTC... i don't appear to be able to PM you either. I'm after the same as all these other junkies on here... just one red sticker, just one, please I'm desperate... i get my giro soon!  seriously though PM me please.


You have a p.m


----------



## Paulj100

Just wanted to say thank you Paul. Very happy and so easy to fit. 









Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

No problem!

Cars looking good!


----------



## poghead

Mine arrived a few days ago and fitted straight away with no need for trimming, cheers Paul!


----------



## BaueruTc

poghead said:


> Mine arrived a few days ago and fitted straight away with no need for trimming, cheers Paul!


No problem, Glad you like them! 8)


----------



## BaueruTc

Patches are still available if anyone requires them!


----------



## 50 pennies

Hi there can I have 2 patches please

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

50 pennies said:


> Hi there can I have 2 patches please
> 
> Cheers


You have a p.m with all the details!


----------



## Donzo_86

Where in the Highlands are you? Can I just hand you £1.50 somewhere in Inverness? haha.

Could you pm me the details and I'll arrange paypal. Thanks mate!


----------



## Callum-TT

BaueruTc said:


> 50 pennies said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi there can I have 2 patches please
> 
> Cheers
> 
> 
> 
> You have a p.m with all the details!
Click to expand...

Might as well send me a couple as well dude.

I take it these are very easy to fit?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BaueruTc

Donzo_86 said:


> Where in the Highlands are you? Can I just hand you £1.50 somewhere in Inverness? haha.
> 
> Could you pm me the details and I'll arrange paypal. Thanks mate!


Hello, i am actually not too far from you at all. I live through in Nairn. Not through in Inverness that often though. Normally only make it as far as Tescos at the retail park for the weekly shop lol. Would probably be quicker for me to send you one than to wait for me to be through in Inverness.

Your making good progress with your car! Would love to see it in the flesh one day.

I have sent you a pm with the details for the time being though. 



Callum-TT said:


> Might as well send me a couple as well dude.
> 
> I take it these are very easy to fit?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Hello Callum, Very easy to fit. Simply clean the reverse or fog light area of the light, Peel backing off vinyl patch, Line up to the reverse/fog light and apply.

My original patches are still on the car after eight months. Still not even started to fade at all.


----------



## GGM

Hi there would like one of these. What's your PayPal address will send payment.

Thanks

Gordon


----------



## BaueruTc

GGM said:


> Hi there would like one of these. What's your PayPal address will send payment.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Gordon


Hello Gordon, I have sent you a pm with all the details.


----------



## GGM

Payment sent but I can't reply to pm, will mail you details to paypal email


----------



## BaueruTc

GGM said:


> Payment sent but I can't reply to pm, will mail you details to paypal email


Hi Gordon, Payment received thank you. I will pop it in the post this afternoon for you.

Cheers

Paul


----------



## redhoTT225

Hi Paul

Been meaning to do this simple mod for a while.

Can you PM me the payment details for two please

Cheers

Mike


----------



## BaueruTc

redhoTT225 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Been meaning to do this simple mod for a while.
> 
> Can you PM me the payment details for two please
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Mike


Hello Mike,

I have just sent you a pm with all the details.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## redhoTT225

Payment done and PM sent
Cheers

Mike


----------



## GGM

Hi there got mine yesterday, many thanks. What a simple thing makes such a difference

Gordon


----------



## Callum-TT

Finanny got round to fitting mine today after a few other bits 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## BaueruTc

Hope your both happy with them and the results!

If you ever need more then feel free to pm me.

Cheers,

Paul

I have had to increase the price slightly to £1.69 per patch including postage to cover costs.

Still a great price and one of the cheapest and easiest mods that you can make to your TT. As you can see by pictures of cars in this thread, These patches create a big impact to the rear end look of your car.

Below are a few pictures of fellow forum members cars with my patches applied.


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

Hi,

I've just dropped you a PM, I think I need to get one of these on the TT.

Cheers, 
EFH - Homer


----------



## BaueruTc

Evil_FaTT_Homer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just dropped you a PM, I think I need to get one of these on the TT.
> 
> Cheers,
> EFH - Homer


Hello, Very strange as I do not have a pm from you in my inbox? I have just pm,d you all the details though.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## passat16v

can you pm me your details please


----------



## BaueruTc

passat16v said:


> can you pm me your details please


You have a pm


----------



## Matt cooke

Can I have another set please


----------



## BaueruTc

Matt cooke said:


> Can I have another set please


You have a pm with all the details thanks.


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

Finally all sorted my end - PM and money sent.

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

Evil_FaTT_Homer said:


> Finally all sorted my end - PM and money sent.
> 
> Cheers


Payment received and they will be posted to you tomorrow morning. z


----------



## Evil_FaTT_Homer

Thanks, arrived today - just need some dry weather down here.


----------



## doverttowner

Can I have a couple of these please ?


----------



## BaueruTc

doverttowner said:


> Can I have a couple of these please ?


You have a pm with all the details.


----------



## doverttowner

Thanks, money been sent


----------



## BaueruTc

doverttowner said:


> Thanks, money been sent


Payment and address details received thank you. Packaged up and ready to be sent out to you tomorrow morning.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## passat16v




----------



## BaueruTc

passat16v said:


>


Looking good! 8)


----------



## doverttowner

Received my vinyls today, thanks. I will try and fit it tomorrow and attempt to post a before and after pic


----------



## BaueruTc

doverttowner said:


> Received my vinyls today, thanks. I will try and fit it tomorrow and attempt to post a before and after pic


Looking forward to the pics


----------



## Rodf66

Can I get one please


----------



## BaueruTc

Hello, Just sent you a pm with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## gray87

Hi paul can I get one of these off of you please 

cheers
gray


----------



## Rodf66

Money sent ! Have left my details on pay pal message as I can't pm yet


----------



## BaueruTc

gray87 said:


> Hi paul can I get one of these off of you please
> 
> cheers
> gray


Hello, I have just sent you a pm with all the details.

Many Thanks,

Paul



Rodf66 said:


> Money sent ! Have left my details on pay pal message as I can't pm yet


Hello, Payment received thank you. I will pop them in the post tomorrow morning.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## gray87

Cheers Paul, I also put my address on Paypal as I'm a newbie and can't PM.

gray


----------



## gray87

Hi mate just wondering if you received my payment ok?


----------



## BaueruTc

gray87 said:


> Hi mate just wondering if you received my payment ok?


Hello, sry for the slow reply. I seem to be suffering from man flu atm. Payment was received yes and your patches were posted out this morning.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## Eadon

Payment details please


----------



## BaueruTc

Eadon said:


> Payment details please


P.M waiting for you. 

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Eadon

Sorry for the delay, payment sent.


----------



## BaueruTc

Plenty of these still available. Can take some with me to the rolling road day next Saturday. 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hibbsy

Pm'd!


----------



## BaueruTc

Hibbsy said:


> Pm'd!


Hello You have a pm with all the details.

Many thanks,

Paul

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## tim_tt

Hi mate how do I pay and how much !! Exactly What I have been looking for


----------



## BaueruTc

tim_tt said:


> Hi mate how do I pay and how much !! Exactly What I have been looking for


Hello, You have a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Volcom

Such a good quick and simple idea. I must do the same. Could you email me your PayPal info [email protected]


----------



## Eadon

So after a recent discussion on Facebook:

Who has failed an MOT due to the patch, or been pulled for it?


----------



## Volcom

PM sent.


----------



## berttyboy

Hi there, id like this patch also. Could you let me have the details, cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

Eadon said:


> So after a recent discussion on Facebook:
> 
> Who has failed an MOT due to the patch, or been pulled for it?


Hi, My patch was fitted come mot time at a non friendly mot centre and it passed with it fitted. Someone on these forums said its not part of the MOT test.

I was also stopped by the police a few weeks ago and nothing was said by them about the patch 



Volcom said:


> PM sent.





berttyboy said:


> Hi there, id like this patch also. Could you let me have the details, cheers


Hi guys, Just sent you both a p.m with all the details. Sorry for the delay in replying. I was down at the rolling road day. 

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## berttyboy

Thanks Paul, all received and paid. I've enclosed my address with the payment but if there are any problems just pm me back.

Many thanks again, they look great :roll:


----------



## BaueruTc

No problems guys. I posted them out to both of you last night.

Cheers,

Paul

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## enigma321

Hi Paul,

Can you PM me please.


----------



## BaueruTc

enigma321 said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> Can you PM me please.


Hello, you have a pm with all the details.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## Jacslem

Hi Paul, can you pm me please , I would like to get two stickers, cheers Jacslem


----------



## BaueruTc

Jacslem said:


> Hi Paul, can you pm me please , I would like to get two stickers, cheers Jacslem


Hello,

I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Jacslem

Paul, money sent, please confirm you get it ok, cheers Lee


----------



## BaueruTc

Jacslem said:


> Paul, money sent, please confirm you get it ok, cheers Lee


Hi Lee, Payment received thank you. They are now ready to go in the postbox on my way into work tomorrow.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Caty

Hi 

Can't send you a PM yet, so I have to ask it in this thread. Can I get a PM with the details of payment please? Do you ship to the (beautiful *cough*) Netherlands?

Cheers in advance.
Cåt


----------



## BaueruTc

Caty said:


> Hi
> 
> Can't send you a PM yet, so I have to ask it in this thread. Can I get a PM with the details of payment please? Do you ship to the (beautiful *cough*) Netherlands?
> 
> Cheers in advance.
> Cåt


Hello, No problems with posting them to you. I have sold a fair few of these to people outside the UK now. I have just sent you a p.m with all the details with regards to the prices with the amended postage costs.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## Hibbsy

Received mine and fitted last week. Looks good!


----------



## BaueruTc

Hibbsy said:


> Received mine and fitted last week. Looks good!


Glad your happy with them!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_TT

Might be me being stupid but is this literally just stick on the exterior of the light or undo the rear lights and put the sticker on the inside?


----------



## BaueruTc

Black_TT said:


> Might be me being stupid but is this literally just stick on the exterior of the light or undo the rear lights and put the sticker on the inside?


Nice simple mod, Clean the outside of the lens. Test fit the patch upto the reverse light to get an idea of the correct angle to apply the patch. Peel backing from vinyl and apply to the outside of the light. Stand back and admire how well it blends in with the light.

Fitting will take you less than one minute.

These will work on the reverse light and also the fog light if it has faded to a frosted white/matt pink in colour.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Black_TT

BaueruTc said:


> Black_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might be me being stupid but is this literally just stick on the exterior of the light or undo the rear lights and put the sticker on the inside?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice simple mod, Clean the outside of the lens. Test fit the patch upto the reverse light to get an idea of the correct angle to apply the patch. Peel backing from vinyl and apply to the outside of the light. Stand back and admire how well it blends in with the light.
> 
> Fitting will take you less than one minute.
> 
> These will work on the reverse light and also the fog light if it has faded to a frosted white/matt pink in colour.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

So the exterior then :lol:


----------



## Hibbsy

Black_TT said:


> _
> So the exterior then :lol:


Yes, but you can't tell


----------



## BaueruTc

Black_TT said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Black_TT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Might be me being stupid but is this literally just stick on the exterior of the light or undo the rear lights and put the sticker on the inside?
> 
> 
> 
> Nice simple mod, Clean the outside of the lens. Test fit the patch upto the reverse light to get an idea of the correct angle to apply the patch. Peel backing from vinyl and apply to the outside of the light. Stand back and admire how well it blends in with the light.
> 
> Fitting will take you less than one minute.
> 
> These will work on the reverse light and also the fog light if it has faded to a frosted white/matt pink in colour.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So the exterior then :lol:
Click to expand...

Short version yes. Just decided to go over it as some people do ask if these need to be applied to the inside of the light.

This is probably one of the quickest, simplest & cheapest mods that you can give to your TT.


----------



## Black_TT

Before:









After:


----------



## Alastair.

Could i order a pair please.

Ta


----------



## BaueruTc

Alastair. said:


> Could i order a pair please.
> 
> Ta


Hello, Just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Alastair.

Money sent for a pair, paypal gift.

Thanks again.


----------



## BaueruTc

Alastair. said:


> Money sent for a pair, paypal gift.
> 
> Thanks again.


Received, Thank you!


----------



## C17LJR

Hi paul,

I'll have a couple of these please if you send me paypal details,

Thanks, Carl


----------



## BaueruTc

C17LJR said:


> Hi paul,
> 
> I'll have a couple of these please if you send me paypal details,
> 
> Thanks, Carl


Hi Carl, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## urpaldan

If you could pm me with details il take one  Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

urpaldan said:


> If you could pm me with details il take one  Cheers


Hello, I have just and you a p.m with all the details.


----------



## Alastair.

Lovely job, mine came today, thanks again!


----------



## BaueruTc

Alastair. said:


> Lovely job, mine came today, thanks again!


Glad you like them!


----------



## mcussell

Hi,

This is an awesome little mod. Would you pm me with the details please.

Many Thanks,

Mike


----------



## BaueruTc

mcussell said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is an awesome little mod. Would you pm me with the details please.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Mike


Hi Mike, please check your inbox as I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## mountbattencars

Hi can i have one please


----------



## BaueruTc

mountbattencars said:


> Hi can i have one please


Hello, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## coggers225

Hi,

I'd like one of these please, can you drop me a PM with your details 

Thanks.


----------



## BaueruTc

coggers225 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'd like one of these please, can you drop me a PM with your details
> 
> Thanks.


Hello, Please check your inbox as i have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## TomBorehamUK

I'll have one


----------



## BaueruTc

TomBorehamUK said:


> I'll have one


Hello, You have a p.m waiting for you with all the details.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## coggers225

BaueruTc said:


> Hello, Please check your inbox as i have just sent you a p.m with all the details.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Hi Paul,

I've just sent you the money for two patches but because I'm a noob on the site, I can't PM you my address details. Is your paypal e-mail address the same one you use for correspondance? I can e-mail my address to that if it is?

Thank you!


----------



## BaueruTc

coggers225 said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hello, Please check your inbox as i have just sent you a p.m with all the details.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Paul
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Paul,
> 
> I've just sent you the money for two patches but because I'm a noob on the site, I can't PM you my address details. Is your paypal e-mail address the same one you use for correspondance? I can e-mail my address to that if it is?
> 
> Thank you!
Click to expand...

Hello, yes please send your address to my PayPal address.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## WJC

Hi

I'd like one too please 

Thanks

Will


----------



## BaueruTc

WJC said:


> Hi
> 
> I'd like one too please
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Will


Hi Will,

Just sent you a p.m with the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

Patches are still available 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommatt90

I'll take 2 patches please mate, pm me please 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaueruTc

tommatt90 said:


> I'll take 2 patches please mate, pm me please
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just sent you a p.m with all the details.


----------



## missbonny

can i order 2 please. cant pm yet

bonny


----------



## BaueruTc

missbonny said:


> can i order 2 please. cant pm yet
> 
> bonny


Hi Bonny,

Just sent you p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## missbonny

Sent details and payment over  Address should be in message from paypal. Let me know if not, couldn't reply via PM as TTOC membership hasn't come through yet. Cheers.


----------



## BaueruTc

missbonny said:


> Sent details and payment over  Address should be in message from paypal. Let me know if not, couldn't reply via PM as TTOC membership hasn't come through yet. Cheers.


No problems! Payment received thank you.

I will post them out tomorrow for you.

Many Thanks,

Paul

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## missbonny

CHEERS


----------



## Nigel W

Hi Paul,

2 patches please, could you send details etc.
Cheers

Nigel


----------



## BaueruTc

Nigel W said:


> Hi Paul,
> 
> 2 patches please, could you send details etc.
> Cheers
> 
> Nigel


Hi Nigel, Just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Wiggles01

I would like a patch but cant do PM's as yet buddy
w


----------



## BaueruTc

Wiggles01 said:


> I would like a patch but cant do PM's as yet buddy
> w


Hello, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## SamVNH

Evening Mate,

I would like a patch but can't PM yet... TTOC Membership on the way though!

Cheers, Sam


----------



## BaueruTc

SamVNH said:


> Evening Mate,
> 
> I would like a patch but can't PM yet... TTOC Membership on the way though!
> 
> Cheers, Sam


Hello, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## ttpete225

Hi would you be able to pm me the details please as I am after 2.
Many thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

ttpete225 said:


> Hi would you be able to pm me the details please as I am after 2.
> Many thanks


Hello, Just sent you a p.m with all the details,

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## ttpete225

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

ttpete225 said:


> Cheers


No problem!


----------



## RachDS

Hi, can you PM me the details for 10 delivered please. Sounds like a lot but I get through a lot of TT's. Do you do them for the other side to cover up scuffed fog lights or is it the same shape? Thanks.


----------



## BaueruTc

RachDS said:


> Hi, can you PM me the details for 10 delivered please. Sounds like a lot but I get through a lot of TT's. Do you do them for the other side to cover up scuffed fog lights or is it the same shape? Thanks.


Hello, These patches do also work on the fog light as these tend to fade on the older cars too.

I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

Shameless plug, Still available if anyone requires any. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L8 LWE

Any chance you could send me the details on how to get 2 of these please?


----------



## BaueruTc

L8 LWE said:


> Any chance you could send me the details on how to get 2 of these please?


Hello,

No problems, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## L8 LWE

BaueruTc said:


> L8 LWE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could send me the details on how to get 2 of these please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No problems, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Payment sent via PayPal and details sent via pm.

Thanks Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

L8 LWE said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L8 LWE said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any chance you could send me the details on how to get 2 of these please?
> 
> 
> 
> Hello,
> 
> No problems, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.
> 
> Many Thanks,
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Payment sent via PayPal and details sent via pm.
> 
> Thanks Paul
Click to expand...

Payment received thank you. Will be posted out tomorrow morning for you.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## wilson

I'll have 2 of these please (faded fog). can you PM me payment details please and I'll paypal gift immediately 

I assume the original fog light patch peels off easy enough?


----------



## BaueruTc

wilson said:


> I'll have 2 of these please (faded fog). can you PM me payment details please and I'll paypal gift immediately
> 
> I assume the original fog light patch peels off easy enough?


Hello, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details. The fog light and reverse light area on the lens does feel raised but there is nothing to actually peel off unless there was an old patch applied to the light in the past. My vinyl patches simply go on top of the fog light or reverse light.

My fog light was the same as yours by the sounds of it, Faded/matt pink in colour. The patch will have it looking good as new.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## wilson

Got ya... Payment sent for two. Thank you.


----------



## james300481

Can I order 1 please


----------



## BaueruTc

james300481 said:


> Can I order 1 please


Hello James,

I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## james300481

Sent £2.85 payment to you but It won't let me send pm's hopefully my address will be on the paypal payment

Cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

james300481 said:


> Sent £2.85 payment to you but It won't let me send pm's hopefully my address will be on the paypal payment
> 
> Cheers


Payment received and they are now in the post to you!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Wellsy40

Hi mate I would like one please


----------



## christopherr

Hey Paul. Another new user here who can't PM.
I would like two of them (one for each side) if you could send me details please?


----------



## BaueruTc

Wellsy40 said:


> Hi mate I would like one please





christopherr said:


> Hey Paul. Another new user here who can't PM.
> I would like two of them (one for each side) if you could send me details please?


Hello, I have just sent you both a p.m with all the details.


----------



## christopherr

Cheers dude. I've PayPal'd you. Can't reply to the PM as a newb so put my address in the PayPal note, let me know if you didn't get it though and I'll email. Thanks again


----------



## BaueruTc

christopherr said:


> Cheers dude. I've PayPal'd you. Can't reply to the PM as a newb so put my address in the PayPal note, let me know if you didn't get it though and I'll email. Thanks again


Hello, Payment received from you both thanks. I will get them posted to both of you later on today,

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## elz225

Hey can you pm me payment info on one of these please?


----------



## BaueruTc

elz225 said:


> Hey can you pm me payment info on one of these please?


Hello, Just sent the details to you.


----------



## mk1f4n

Firstly I'd just like to say I bought one of these for my mk1 last year and it didn't fade one bit, I have recently gone to the mk2 TT dark side and was wondering if you would consider cutting a template for one for me, obviously on the mk2 you will require 2 one for each side, just thought as you seem to have really good quality vinyl and I was so happy with my mk1 one might be an option and some extra sales for you, if you could let me know cheers


----------



## Mark225TT

Interested but unable to PM, details please

Mark


----------



## NJM_225_Avus

Hi, Please can you PM me the payment details? 2 vinyls please. Thanks, Nick


----------



## Tim_Nutty

Still got any pal ?


----------



## strell

Also wanting one if they are still available.


----------



## Larken93

Still available??


----------



## strell

Not heard from him yet, so not sure.


----------



## Larken93

strell said:


> Not heard from him yet, so not sure.


Okay mate couldn't let us know if he does if you find out


----------



## BaueruTc

Hello Everyone!

Im sorry i have not replied to anyone recently, I have been very busy at work, Got a promotion recently and have been kept busy and have not had any time really to get on the forums.

Things have calmed down now and i can start sorting out people with patches again. I have a few pm's sitting pending so i am off to reply to them now with details for people.

Again if anyone wants patches then please reply here or p.m me.

Many Thanks,

Paul


----------



## -Jason-

I would like a couple of these please however can not PM you. Please send me though the details.


----------



## strell

Congratulations on the promotion!
I'd still like one please


----------



## BaueruTc

-Jason- said:


> I would like a couple of these please however can not PM you. Please send me though the details.


Hello Jason, I have sent you a p.m with all the details.



strell said:


> Congratulations on the promotion!
> I'd still like one please


Hello, Thank you! I have also just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## RSSTT

I'd like one too please 8)

congrats on the promotion


----------



## BaueruTc

RSSTT said:


> I'd like one too please 8)
> 
> congrats on the promotion


Thank you! Just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## M18NTT

Hi mate, could you also send me the details for one of your patches. Ta


----------



## BaueruTc

M18NTT said:


> Hi mate, could you also send me the details for one of your patches. Ta


Hi, I have just sent you a p.m with all the details,

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## oulton

1 x Patch required if poss, Thanx!


----------



## BaueruTc

oulton said:


> 1 x Patch required if poss, Thanx!


Just sent you a p.m with all the details.


----------



## NJM_225_Avus

Bump... Are these still available? If not does anyone know where I can get one?

Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

NJM_225_Avus said:


> Bump... Are these still available? If not does anyone know where I can get one?
> 
> Thanks


Hello, As long as I'm around these will always be available 

I have just sent you a p.m with all the payment details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## b19ttc

Really like one of your patches can u pm me some details cheers


----------



## BaueruTc

b19ttc said:


> Really like one of your patches can u pm me some details cheers


Hello, That's the details been sent to you in a p.m


----------



## b19ttc

Cheers mate got patch today


----------



## Kanikuman

Hello, I'd like to purchase a couple if you still have some available.


----------



## TNTCreature

Hi, I'd like to buy two. Can't pm as I'm a noob.


----------



## BaueruTc

Kanikuman said:


> Hello, I'd like to purchase a couple if you still have some available.





TNTCreature said:


> Hi, I'd like to buy two. Can't pm as I'm a noob.


Hi, I have just sent you both p.m's with all the details,

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

Patches still available guys!


----------



## im_ant

Fitted mine today, looks great, thanks mate!


----------



## Garwood225

I would like one please


----------



## BaueruTc

Garwood225 said:


> I would like one please


Hello, I have just sent you a p.m with the details.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## VdoubleU

Could you PM me the details if they're still available please


----------



## BaueruTc

Hello,

I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## BaueruTc

Patches still available!


----------



## tt02_123

Please can you PM me, I would like two please!


----------



## HipAl

Hi could you pm me pleases, as I also would like one. Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

tt02_123 said:


> Please can you PM me, I would like two please!





HipAl said:


> Hi could you pm me pleases, as I also would like one. Thanks


Hi guys, Sorry for the late replies, I have just sent you both p.m's with all the details.

Cheers.

Paul


----------



## tt02_123

Thank you for the PM. Payment sent with address details in the notes of payment.


----------



## odub

Hi, I'll be after one patch please. New here so can't pm you. 
Thanks


----------



## vanp

Please can I have 1 x red patch too please! I'll await your PM!


----------



## BaueruTc

odub said:


> Hi, I'll be after one patch please. New here so can't pm you.
> Thanks





vanp said:


> Please can I have 1 x red patch too please! I'll await your PM!


Hi guys, I have just sent you both a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## odub

Thanks, have sent payment and an email to you. Cheers


----------



## odub

Received in the post today. I'll post a couple of pictures once fitted


----------



## g-unit

hey there new to forum and i would like to purchase a rear light patch too please!!!
await your pm.

regards MR P


----------



## BaueruTc

odub said:


> Received in the post today. I'll post a couple of pictures once fitted


Hi, Glad they arrived safe and sound! I hope your happy with the results and I look forward to seeing the pictures!



g-unit said:


> hey there new to forum and i would like to purchase a rear light patch too please!!!
> await your pm.
> 
> regards MR P


Hi Mr P,

I have sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## g-unit

Hey sir 
Just about to make payment, cannot reply as new to this forum two patches please!
Thanks in advance.
Contacted you via this email [email protected] hope that's cool and you have received my postal address.


----------



## g-unit

Thanks for the emai,
Patiently waiting!!!


----------



## BaueruTc

No problems! Hopefully you are happy with the results!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## odub

As promised










Looks much better,
Thanks


----------



## Jonny1337

Hia, Can you PM me I'd like a couple please.

Cheers


----------



## Fisher4772

Hello, could I order 1 please ...... Thanks


----------



## Olibongo

Would like a couple if possible please? Thanks


----------



## Fisher4772

How do order 1 please .....John


----------



## Ady.

Please may I have one?


----------



## elz225

Could you pm me with purchase details too please?

Cheers.


----------



## CharlieHodgson

Still looking for one of these please


----------



## Olibongo

Are you still doing these? Do need 2 if poss. If your not can you let me know so I can source the film elsewhere? Thanks


----------



## stufearn

Hi, could I get one of your vinyl pieces please? Let me have PayPal details and I will get payment sent. Cheers Stu


----------



## cabvw

Hi could you please pm me your PayPal address as I'm a new member and would like one of these. Thanks cabvw


----------



## BaueruTc

Hello everyone. Sorry i have not replied to any requests recently as i have not been around on the forums lately.
If anyone still requires patches then please let me know. I will reply to all the pm's that i have received tonight so please check your inbox.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## cabvw

Paul I've sent you an email as I can't pm yet. Many thanks cabvw


----------



## BaueruTc

Just to say all patches were posted out at lunchtime today.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Big ant

Any chance you could sort me out another patch as the mot tester took it off the fog light side and said it effected the brightness even though he left the one on the reversing light. Think he was a dumb ass jobs worth who didn't notice I had a bright red reversing light


----------



## Ady.

Mine arrived cheers dude...


----------



## BaueruTc

Big Ant, I have just sent you a p.m thanks,

Glad to here they arrived Ady, I hope you will be pleased with the results!


----------



## VickersUK

Can I have one please, can't pm as I'm too new! If you could fire me an email to [email protected] I'll get it paid up


----------



## Roystan

Hi Guys,

Are these still available?

I would like one.

Thanks,

Roystan


----------



## TT Tom TT

Hi,

Would also like a PM about your vinyl patch please!

Cheers,

Thomas.


----------



## BaueruTc

Hi Guys all p.m's replied to. Sorry for the late replys. I am just back from three weeks in the states Wedding/honeymoon!
Patches still available if anyone else requires them.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## burtz

Do you have an email address? As i cant PM. Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

burtz said:


> Do you have an email address? As i cant PM. Thanks


Hello Burtz,

I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## burtz

BaueruTc said:


> burtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an email address? As i cant PM. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Burtz,
> 
> I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul
Click to expand...

Money sent. I couldnt reply through PM so i will email you my address.

Thanks


----------



## BaueruTc

burtz said:


> BaueruTc said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> burtz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have an email address? As i cant PM. Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Hello Burtz,
> 
> I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Paul
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Money sent. I couldnt reply through PM so i will email you my address.
> 
> Thanks
Click to expand...

Hi, posted out first thing this morning.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## spikey120585

Hi paul,

I've sent you the money via paypal / gift and also sent you a pm with my address etc

thanks steve


----------



## rodmax911

Hi Paul

Do you have an email address? As i cant pm you at the mo.
Many thanks Rod


----------



## BaueruTc

rodmax911 said:


> Hi Paul
> 
> Do you have an email address? As i cant pm you at the mo.
> Many thanks Rod


Hi Rod, I have just sent you a p.w with all the details.

Many thanks,

Paul


----------



## lorijay

Hi Paul
Have sent payment through PayPal. Pm sent.
Thanks 
Lorijay


----------



## rodmax911

Hi Paul
Sorry for the late reply, i got it all sorted and payment was sent on the 23rd 
Thanks again Rod


----------



## rodmax911

Hi Paul
Received today and fitted  
Excellent mod.
Thanks again 
Rod


----------



## BaueruTc

rodmax911 said:


> Hi Paul
> Received today and fitted
> Excellent mod.
> Thanks again
> Rod


Hi Rod, Glad your happy with the results!

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## Mcmtt

Can I order one of these please?


----------



## denzel2364

Ditto. Me too please. Thank you [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## BaueruTc

Hi Guys, Just sent you both a p.m with the details.

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## lloydbutler

Hi Paul,

Could I order one of these ?

Many thanks

Lloyd


----------



## Thatoken

I would like one of these too


----------



## BaueruTc

Hi guys, I have sent you both p.m's with all the details.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Thatoken

BaueruTc said:


> Hi guys, I have sent you both p.m's with all the details.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul.

I am unable to reply to your PM so I put my address in the notes on the payment


----------



## Sycove

Have you still got these?


----------



## BaueruTc

Sycove said:


> Have you still got these?


These are still available if anyone requires a set.


----------



## HeroicBroccoli

I'll have one as well please.


----------



## Shady Pioneer

Hello bud, I'd very much like a set of these too please.


----------



## BaueruTc

Hi Guys,
I have just sent you both pm's with all the details.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## Joshgrace1989

Can I have 3 pairs (6) please! New to the forum so unsure of how i pay for these! drop me a message I suppose! these will be going on my build thread


----------



## BaueruTc

Joshgrace1989 said:


> Can I have 3 pairs (6) please! New to the forum so unsure of how i pay for these! drop me a message I suppose! these will be going on my build thread


Hi!

Just sent you a p.m with payment details.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## mhuk

Could I have one please.


----------



## BaueruTc

mhuk said:


> Could I have one please.


I have just sent you a p.m with all the details.

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## infidel.uk

Id like one of these please ?


----------



## Boruki

Would it be possible to get a pair of these please?


----------



## silverflash

Hi, Can i order 5 (Five) please? Cheers


----------



## Toxygene

Hi,

Can i order two of these?

Thanks,
Dylan


----------



## JM235

Hi,

Could I order one please?

Thanks


----------



## geth13

Hi sorry to bring up an old topic but are you still selling these?


----------



## Matt cooke

Still available?


----------



## Danico96

Hi are these still available ?


----------



## 1234567891011twelve

Hi

Can you let us all know if these are still available?


----------

